# Anyone made Carne Guisada with Venison? Recipe?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried making Carne Guisada with deer meat? If so, do you have a recipe you could share or link to?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, Google "South Texas carne guisada". from allrecipes.com. Really good recipe and easily tweaked for your heat threshhold. Make sure to add a packet of Goya Sazon to it. I usually sub a can of Rotel for the tomato's if I don't have any from the vine.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Killer idea and a great way to use up trimmings.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Bolner's Fiesta carne guisada seasoning is all you need. Follow directions on jar. Good stuff.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks All!!!


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

X10 on Bolners Fiesta Carne Guisada!
Great stuff !!!!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

X 20 on the Bolner's Fiesta!! It is freakin' awesome!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude , check the ingredients of that jar stuff. make your own. 
2 Tablespoon Oil of choice
1/2 Teaspoon Dried leaf Mexican oregano, twisted between fingers
1/2 Teaspoon Coarse Kosher Salt
1/4 Teaspoon Coarsely ground white pepper
1/4 Cup Fresh Orange juice
1 Tablespoon Fresh Lime juice
2 Teaspoon Apple Cider vinegar
2-4 Orange slices,


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Axis meat make it taste even better.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

WTN said:


> Bolner's Fiesta carne guisada seasoning is all you need. Follow directions on jar. Good stuff.


THats a X-2 ..we've used it for years


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Axis meat make it taste even better.


X2


----------



## Brasada (Aug 27, 2015)

It is hard to beat good Carne Guisada on a cold day in December during the rut. Never had it with Venison, but will certainly try it out with Bolner's Fiesta carne guisada seasoning.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I use my tenderized deer steaks and follow the directions on the Fiesta Brand Carne seasoning and it turns out great! I put a little HEB hot pico on it in a corn tortilla!


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

WTN said:


> Bolner's Fiesta carne guisada seasoning is all you need. Follow directions on jar. Good stuff.


X2 I made Carne from scratch my whole life until I tried the above. It turns out just as good. Just follow the instructions


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Dude , check the ingredients of that jar stuff. make your own.
> 2 Tablespoon Oil of choice
> 1/2 Teaspoon Dried leaf Mexican oregano, twisted between fingers
> 1/2 Teaspoon Coarse Kosher Salt
> ...


Amen!

Sounds like mine except we don't use the citrus. Just brown the meat salt pepper, oregano, garlic onion, potatoes, celery, and a tomato. And maybe some cumino.

The beauty of most Mexican food, is that they're poor, so they had crappy cuts of meat. So many many times they apply well to some stronger flavored tough meats.

See what they did to the diaphragm of the cow.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is mine - http://bhoadventures.blogspot.com/p/venison-carne-guisda.html


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Where can you buy the Bolners seasoning?


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

heb


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Make it all the time for tacos or over white rice for dinner. Same way you'd make it with beef but I soak the deer steaks in milk and jalapeÃ±o juice for a couple of hours. The straps are always saved for fryin up, not guisada.


----------

